# cool halloween music blog website



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks. I've had that one bookmarked for years now.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

It always seems to have those $3 - $5 CDs that you find in WalMart or Walgreens. Doesn't get updated a lot, but has some fun stuff. 

Also good ... Universal Horror Sounds. More movie soundtracks than anything ... which isn't necessarily my thing ... but I do love the classic ones.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, well after jumping through hoops (fill out this survey, then another one pops up), I think I'll pass.


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

i don't get any surveys, not sure what you mean


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

me either, just downloaded a couple.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You should also check out http://scarstuff.blogspot.com
Most of his files are inactive now, but some are not. You'll be amazed
at how many halloween related recordings have been 
released over the last 50 years. And it's one of the best sources of 
background info about Halloween Records on the web.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> It always seems to have those $3 - $5 CDs that you find in WalMart or Walgreens. Doesn't get updated a lot, but has some fun stuff.
> 
> Also good ... Universal Horror Sounds. More movie soundtracks than anything ... which isn't necessarily my thing ... but I do love the classic ones.


What's wrong getting Wal-Mart CD's that are $3 to $5? There are a lot more albums on there than just from Wal-Mart. The most expensive CD I've bought was the Haunted Mansion one that I got from Disneyland. I've bought some of my stuff from Amazon and recorded from old cassette tapes onto MP3. Also there are some famous ones that I've bought and ripped. A Night In A Haunted House & A Night In A Graveyard being one of them.

I usually only update the thing every year, but lately there's been a small release of stuff. Including stuff from...Wal-Mart...


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I mean no disrespect, and I apologize for the tone of my post. I intended to try to give readers an idea of what kind of stuff they could expect to find on your blog, and it did not come across well. Your blog is one of the few that I frequently (daily) check this time of year, and I snap up everything you post, because it is all fun stuff.

And no disrespect to WalMart either, just in case the Waltons are reading this...


----------



## Ivixor B (Sep 9, 2008)

oh this is a cool link, thanks!


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

Scary Sounds, I love your site. Keep it up! 
My entire soundtrack for 2009 was from you!


----------

